# Waiting for a match?



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone else is. Had all bloods, counselling ect now just waiting to be matched. 

Thought we could keep each other company. 

My clinic have said 3 months plus which takes me to end of August at the earliest.


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hello beckha
I'm waiting to be matched to that's hoping I've got the green light ahead to start from  My recent blood tests I haven't had the results yet, but they said my amh was fine it was just the initial screening... How are you feeling Hun? This will be my 4th fresh cycle but 1st egg share.. I'm praying this will be my time and I hope you get a little sibling for you daughter too 

Best wishes 
Kirsty 
Xxx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm ok just hoping it doesn't take long to get a match. This will be my 4th cycle, luckily we were successful in our first, which was an egg share cycle which gave us our daughter. Hoping egg share does the trick this time too. 

Which clinic are you under! I'm so glad someone replied! Felt like I was on my own!!


----------



## Liberty X (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Both,
I'm waiting for a match too!
It's been three months since our initial consultation and I heard on Friday that they have started the matching process, so now I just have to wait for a call. This will be our first egg share and first ivf, so nervous and excited!
Fingers crossed it doesn't take long for us to get matched, or long for you to get accepted Kirsty.


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Liberty. Welcome. 

Is your name like the pop band?! Haha. 

Which clinic are you at? I've been waiting a month so far. Not heard anything yet. Bah!


----------



## Liberty X (Mar 7, 2016)

Ha, yes, just a silly nickname from when I was younger. It popped into my head when I was creating an account for here  . I'm with the Lister in London, who are you with? A month already? Boo   I guess they must have a lot of people with them?


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm at LWC in Cardiff, but live in Essex! Haha. Lister was our next call if we couldn't work out logistics. (My daughter is from at cycle at Cardiff so we are going back to them after 2 failed cycles over here) 

xx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hello liberty and beckha  
Hope your both doing ok, the waiting is so boring lol I can't wait to get started  

Liberty thanks for the well wishes   I'm with the lister too, we moved clinic from Newcastle to London so far but hopefully it'll be worth it have u cycled before? It's been 4 weeks since I went and haven't heard anything yet I hope I do soon  

Beckha hope your hanging in waiting darl xx 

Well I've not heard anything yet but I guess that's a few more days done to make the waiting a step closer


----------



## Liberty X (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey Kirsty, yay Lister buddies!  
Have you just had the amh blood test so far then? They took about a month for me after amh before I went back for the full bloods. So hopefully you'll be back in for the full ones soon. No I haven't cycled before, so I'm pretty nervous about how I'll feel going through it etc, but can't wait to get started.
Beckha, can totally understand going back to the clinic you were successful at and to know you're in good hands.
I had an email from the lister today (missed their call when I was in a meeting) to say I'd been matched! so really excited. No idea how long it will be now before things actually get started, can you ladies give me any pointers??


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Liberty X- how exciting we are lister buddies and also great news they've found you a match, have they given you a start day yet?  I had my bloods done at Newcastle and took them to the lister at the beginning of June my amh was 33.7 so a good level, I've had all the other bloods tests and got my gp letter sent off so I'm sat waiting by my phone lol 
I hope it's not long till you get started Hun xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats on being matched Liberty X. It's been 7 weeks since my appointment. 

I got matched in 6 weeks last time but there's less demand at my clinic currently. 

What sort of pointers would you like? I'll help in any way I can.


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi I recently shared at the lister - once you are matched you will get your treatment plan by email an then things all get going, happy to answer any questions for lister egg sharers xxx


----------



## Liberty X (Mar 7, 2016)

Kirsty- ah I see, so really it should be anytime now for you, come on phone, ring!
Thanks Beckha and KDJay - at the moment I guess I'm just a bit apprehensive about how the meds are going to affect me, and if I'll be ok with the injections  . I've heard milk is good and the lister have said about drinking lots of water. When I get my treatment plan through I'll hopefully be able to ask more sensible questions


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I've done 2 fresh and one frozen cycle if you have any general questions. 

I take a shed load of supplements and eat high protein during stims! 

I checked last night how long it took to me matched first time I egg shared. It was 4 weeks. Pah! 

Hopefully July brings me a match.


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hello ladies 
Well that's me out...just received my rejection letter as my blood screening has shown up I am
A carrier of cystic fibrosis devastated is an understatement, apparently it affects 1 in 25 people but if dh has it to then the chance of having a baby with this condition is one in 4 I'm sooo upset I really thought I would be ok.. I wanted to take the chance to wish you and your recipients the very best for your cycles and hope you all get your bfp what your doing for other ladies is amazing your should be very proud of yourselves 

Kirsty 
XXXX


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry Chriskirsty! I have to admit I thought that if you showed positive for that, that they just made sure to only match you with negative sperm. I'm shocked! Wishing you all the best on your journey x


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Thanks pollita 
My letter mentions that but say as there's still a smallest risk so  I'm unable to do egg share..   just Gotta hope sh doesn't have this too  

Kirsty 
Xxx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm sorry Kirsty!! My friend just had the same happen to her xx


----------



## Liberty X (Mar 7, 2016)

Kirsty I'm so sorry.  , wishing you all the best and positive news from dh results. X


----------



## Tara8587 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi all, I've just come across this thread after enquiring with the Lister today. If I can get some time off work then I have my initial consultation in August. Xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello ladies. Been matched. My old recipient from my daughters clinic wants to use my eggs again for a genetic sibling!! So pleased!


----------



## Tara8587 (Apr 16, 2016)

beckha said:


> Hello ladies. Been matched. My old recipient from my daughters clinic wants to use my eggs again for a genetic sibling!! So pleased!


Congratulations, when do you start? I have booked my consult and tests for next month. Do you mind me asking how the counselling was? And how long it took to get your match the first time? X


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

First time was 2 weeks, this time was 5. 

Counselling was fine they just check you fully understand the implications of donating eggs xx


----------



## Tara8587 (Apr 16, 2016)

beckha said:


> First time was 2 weeks, this time was 5.
> 
> Counselling was fine they just check you fully understand the implications of donating eggs xx


That's great! So quick! How many eggs did you end up getting? Did you and your recipient both fall first time? Will it move fast for you now? Am feeling excited! X


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I got 12 eggs and we both had 6. I've since had one failed fresh and one failed FET at a different clinic so hopefully this cycle does the trick. Feel like it's meant to be xx


----------



## Tara8587 (Apr 16, 2016)

beckha said:


> I got 12 eggs and we both had 6. I've since had one failed fresh and one failed FET at a different clinic so hopefully this cycle does the trick. Feel like it's meant to be xx


Good luck!! Xx


----------

